# UBER special tool 2084...



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a hideous oil leak. This is an 86 Syncro so 5 cylinder audi. At 20 mph its a drop about every 6 feet. Its coming from either the front main or somewhere up there directly in front and above oil pan. Sooo 2 things <JohnBarleyCorn> I would love to borrow this tool from someone and I would love for someone with the experience to share with me the secret Jedi knowledge of oil pan removal. Now this may not require the oil pan to be dropped maybe its the front main and I can R/R that without taking oil pump off. Maybe it is coming from behind the oil pump and all the funky dance moves must be performed I really don't know yet. Just thought I would send out some feelers and see if there was any love left in this dessicated husk of a forum 

Peace Eric :banghead::laugh:


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

Nothing huh ?


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

here is some info on making the tool to hold the crank pulley.. there's probably lots more info out there if you search for it on google:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/syncronized/conversations/topics/33660



As for removing the oil pan, its not too hard, just gotta drop the subframe (4 SF bolts, two trans mounts, 2 sway bar links, 2 ball joint bolts)

Really should buy yourself a bentley manual somewhere as it would explain all of this nicely..


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*Thank You*

I just wanted to interact with another Syncro person. I have the Bentley manual. This is a forum after all. Glad I was able to entice at least one response  
Faith in Humanity restored for yet another day.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Not sure about the oil pan, but I believe I got the crank pulley off with an impact gun. Or, put it in 5th gear and have a friend hold the brakes, then use a big breaker bar if you need to.

Good luck!


----------

